
Evorus: A Crowd-Powered Conversational Assistant - indescions_2018
https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.02668
======
veli_joza
It would be interesting to test this approach on reddit. Some specialized
reddits receive lots of beginner questions (common case being recommendation
for low-cost starting equipment for a hobby). These questions are always
answered in FAQ, but are still frequent. A capable bot could learn from
previous answers and provide a good generic answer that could be corrected as
needed by community.

Having one-on-one chat with bot is not the best approach, as everyone will
have different experience and there would be no consensus where improvements
have to be made.

